# Retracted Testicles in 6.5 Month Old Mini Poodle



## Odussean (May 10, 2020)

Hi - New here and wondering about a 6.5 month old puppy that I’m interested in purchasing. He’s a mini poodle, gorgeous, was his breeder’s pick of the litter, but his testicles have retracted, and I’m reading about increased cancer risk. Anyone have experience with this? I’m looking to keep him as a pet, obviously, as these guys mostly end up sterile, and in any case, it would not be a good idea to pass this on as it is heritable. I would be looking to have him neutered as soon as recommended, probably 9 months. Just wondering about the risk and whether it would it be worth it.

View attachment 466557


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

He is gorgeous! What a pretty puppy. When you say retracted, I assume you mean they are undescended? Usually testes descend by 8 weeks but some can be late. Mine had one undescended until 12 weeks. Sometimes they are in the inguinal canal, which is good because they are palpable and easily located for a neuter. My vet said sometimes they can manipulate them down into the scrotum for a normal neuter if this is the case. As far as I know the increased cancer risk is only for testicular cancer, so I think it wouldn't be any issue if he's neutered. It will likely be an increased expense to neuter him because they have to open up the abdomen and sometimes it can be difficult to locate the testes. I researched it before I got my pup, and though it is unlikely they will descend naturally if they aren't down by 6.5 months, it is still possible. I would personally still wait at least 12 months to neuter to allow for physical and mental maturity, but yes it could be done earlier.

If you like the puppy's temperament (and the breeder) and are aware of the increased neuter costs, then I would say go for it.


----------



## Odussean (May 10, 2020)

Thanks for your note. His testicles did descend at one point, then retracted. I’m not sure how accessible they are, though. Thanks for pointing out potential for increased neuter costs.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Odussean said:


> Thanks for your note. His testicles did descend at one point, then retracted. I’m not sure how accessible they are, though. Thanks for pointing out potential for increased neuter costs.


That's interesting. I've never heard of this happening. Usually if they descend they stay down. I would think that if they were down at one point, they should still be in the canal which should make neutering easier. I wonder what the chances are they will come back down on their own.


----------



## old-boots (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m a veterinary assistant and have been in multiple cryptorchid (undescended testicles) neuter surgeries. They definitely need to be neutered - the testicles usually become tumors later in life, in addition it’s a genetic condition so the dog should never be bred. The surgery is similar to having a female spayed since we must retrieve the testicles from the abdomen. Same recovery instructions, keep the cone on at all times. As a neutered pet he should be perfectly fine! If you don’t want to have a neutered dog, I would pass on him for one with descended testicles.


----------



## Odussean (May 10, 2020)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You posted the same thread twice. In the other one, you had very informative answers from a vet assistant. I’m sure she could have answered these questions as well.

It’s best to concentrate all answers in one post. We see all new threads when hitting the « New » button anyways.


----------



## Odussean (May 10, 2020)

It was accidental, and I didn’t see any way to delete the extra posting.


----------



## Odussean (May 10, 2020)

I think it would make more sense to IM people directly about these things, anyway.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If ever you run into any technical issues, you can always send our super moderator Vita a message for assistance.

Glad you got some helpful answers and welcome to Poodle Forum.  Hope you'll stick around and keep us posted on your puppy journey!


----------



## Odussean (May 10, 2020)

Thanks. I figured that by the time the moderator saw my email, it would have been too late to remove the duplicate posting with others having already posted replies. Having the option to delete a new post before anyone has posted a response would be helpful.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Still might be worth it to contact Vita. She might be able to merge the threads or kick it upstairs for an admin to do it. 

The closest you can get to deleting a post is to edit it to just "NM" or "see other thread". It's a pain but it's an option.


----------



## Odussean (May 10, 2020)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You can also reach out to me, or just hit the report button and explain that cleanup is needed in aisle 2. No, I won't ban someone for accidentally starting a duplicate thread.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Apologies🐄🐎, didn't mean to leave you or our other wonderful smod's out in the cold!☃


----------

